
Turrican Returns to Modern Consoles - doener
https://www.strictlylimitedgames.com/turrican/
======
solstice
This looks really cool. Will they have a mode to emulate an amber screen? I
ask because I got to know turrican and other games like Port of Call, Rick
Dangerous and Wings on my friend's Amiga 500 for which he only had an amber
screen...

